# Apple's Lossless Audio Codec (ALAC) Now Open Source



## troberts (Oct 28, 2011)

Saw this on MacRumors. Follow the link, http://www.macrumors.com/2011/10/27/apples-lossless-audio-codec-alac-now-open-source/, if you are interested. The project has been released under the Apache license.

The following link is to the project page at MacOSforge: http://alac.macosforge.org/


----------

